# 0-10 volt dimming



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

All the systems I've ever done we ran our 0-10 v cable seperate. 
If the lights are already wired for power, I would think this is the best option.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

FichterBros said:


> I have no experience with 0-10 volt dimming for LED and fluorescent fixtures. I am working on a project in which I mounted GE Albeo 190 watt LED high bay fixtures. The customer now wants to be able to dim the fixtures. These fixtures allow for 0-10 volt dimming but my question is this. What is the most cost effective way to run the control wiring? It is a 45 ft ceiling (rock climbing gym) and I have piping from the switch up to the bar joists. From there I planned on running everything in cable. I have done some research and have come with two choices: all class 2 wiring with low voltage controllers which would involve running a separate conduit 200ft with many bends from controller up to the ceiling and class 2 cable on the ceiling. Or use a line voltage controller with the dimmer built in such as the cooper devine or skye dimmers which I would be forced to use all class 1 wiring. If I go with option 2 then I could use same conduit and possibly 12/4 mc on the ceiling or a luminary cable that is UL listed with 12/2 mc and 16/2 twisted pair in the same jacket (essentially class 1 and class 2 in same cable). The problem with the luminary cable is that it has class 2 wiring for the control circuit and would mean I am not using all class 1 wiring. Thus, where is this luminary cable designed to be terminated? it would force class 1 and class 2 wiring in the same box without possibility of being divided. Also, with sharing the conduit as line voltage and using 12/4, would that create interference on the control wires with induced voltages? There would be two dimmers for nine fixtures. I appreciate any advice and imput. Thanks


please stop cross posting trying to get answer asap to avoid having to research it yourself. this wastes other people's time. you posted the same thing word for word at mikeholts


----------



## FichterBros (Feb 14, 2015)

Sorry I am new to these forums. I didn't realize cross posting was frowned upon. I am just trying to get as much feedback as possible, being that any of my colleagues don't know much, and the research I have done has still left me with some questions. I can do the install to code with no problem, I'm just trying not to waste time and money for unnecessary reasons. However, thank you Electric Light, you have been the most helpful.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I would look into the Lutron power pack RMJ-5T-DV-B. You would use that with a wireless Pico for the dimming and switch. The power pack would have to be installed on the first light fixture. If you already have a switch, you would wire it through and put the Pico in place of the switch. the power pack would then become a relay for off and also dimmer. Then run your low voltage wire from power pack (at first fixture) and fixture to fixture.


----------



## FichterBros (Feb 14, 2015)

I have looked at this option. However I'm not sure how I feel about wireless controls in this application and I'm sure the client won't either. I am considering the use of Lutrons pp-20 power pack. However it says for use with lutron ballasts only. I'll call the manufacturer tomorrow and find out more.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

What bothers you about this situation? You could put the power pack on the conduit riser above the switch. This way you could use an extension ladder to service it if you had to.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=167779

I am linking the discussion here, so we all know what's already discussed.

Think of the switches as the head unit and fixtures as self amplified speakers (one set on left, one set on right). The signal level wires should not travel with the power wires. 

The combo cable and reclassification is more ideal for new installation than a retrofit, but which it is that you're doing.

Then, follow this
http://www.lutron.com/TechnicalDocumentLibrary/048-162.pdf


----------

